# Light box for photography



## Traceyann (Dec 30, 2011)

Someone on here once mentioned that they made a simple light box ....if that someone reads this could they tell me again how they did it ...Please


----------



## Konacowboy (Dec 30, 2011)

I am not the person you are speaking of but I just this week made a softbox for photography.  Please review the following;

http://thehowzone.com/how/Photo-Softbox/2


----------



## whiskandbowl (Dec 30, 2011)

This isn't exactly a light box but it doesn't require much
http://www.handmadespark.com/blog/studi ... aphy-blog/

I've used it with good results


----------



## krissy (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/2006/0 ... tudio.html


this one is a nice tutorial that some here have used


----------



## TuxedoKat (Dec 30, 2011)

Oooh! Great thread! I had no idea about such things. It's on my to do list now!


----------



## ladydiana (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I am adding that to my list.


----------



## welovesoap (Dec 30, 2011)

That's funny! I just made a light box using that same tutorial today. You can see a picture of it on  my blog. Along with a shot that I took under the same conditions without and then with the light box.


----------



## Relle (Dec 31, 2011)

Trace I remember someone here said they used a styro box with a piece of bent white cardboard inside. I've been using just the cardboard and it turns out OK.


----------



## Healinya (Dec 31, 2011)

I made a makeshift one using white poster board from Michaels, I bought plant lights from home depot that clamp on the sides.. but a few months ago, I bought one on Ebay for only $30 with shipping.. fantastic purchase, I can't believe I never bought sooner.

For paper one inside the box, I buy that whenever Michaels or Joann's has them on sale for 19 cents a sheet... it's in the scrapbooking section.


----------



## ladydiana (Jan 1, 2012)

Do most use a light box or natural light? I read an article on the new Saponifier issue and it said to use natural light and put the lamps in the closet. I personally like the look of the pics taken with the light boxes mentioned. What does everyone use?


----------



## whiskandbowl (Jan 1, 2012)

The photo I posted above used natural light. I would use natural light more if there was any in my house   Not many windows and it's been so dreary lately. I unfortunately don't have a tripod so it makes getting non-blurry photos diffucult. I prefer the look of natural light but well done artificial light makes good photos too


----------



## Healinya (Jan 1, 2012)

The way I see it... If u want a picture that highlights your soap, lights up every detail and completely white and shadowless elsewheere, then use a light box. If u want to take a soft natural picture where the whole image appears inviting (or to give a more rustic look to it) then use natural light... Whatever u wish.... BTW, I have, in a pinch, just clamped those home depot growers lights ($8 or so each) on the kitchen table and taken photos pretty look close enough to a light box...


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 1, 2012)

You can actually use natural light WITH a light box, too, if you have enough light. My favorite pictures use natural light on one side of the box, and a light on the other. Best of both worlds, IMHO.


----------



## ladydiana (Jan 1, 2012)

Great ideas. I have a good camera, but the lighting was always an issue. I need to try some of these ideas. Thank you all.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your input...all very much appreciated


----------



## maya (Jan 3, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html
> 
> 
> this one is a nice tutorial that some here have used



this is what i made, too. i use clamp on lights and natural light. i photograph in front of a big window using the clamp lights.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 3, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> http://www.strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html
> 
> 
> this one is a nice tutorial that some here have used



This is the tute I used also and it worked well.  But then I found a photographer's light box on Craigslist for $15.00.  It folded flat and c2me with lights so I bought it.  I got rid of my homemade one.

Sure wished I kept my home made one.  :x  It worked by far better.  I used a cardboard box that was about the same size the freezer paper that I used to line my molds.  It was great.  Now I think I might get right of my Craigslist one and go back to the homemade one.  :wink:


----------



## Hellcat (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the info!
Made a box today and it only took me 20 minutes!


----------



## ladydiana (Jan 3, 2012)

I made one too. Just have to get the lights. I think I will steal my husbands that he has in the garage..


----------



## Scentapy (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw this thread and made one last night!!  

I love using natural light....outside... BUT I don't see daylight until the weekend in the winter.  I leave for work and its dark and when I get home from work its dark.  The lighting in my house is not good for taking pics....so this whole light box thing is GREAT!!


----------



## maya (Jan 3, 2012)

oh yeah, here is the dealio. USE A BIG BOX! do not use say a shoe box *cough cough, like me* because it will be too small. use a big big box. okay a refridgerator box might be too big but you get the idea.


----------



## myhnabird (Jan 3, 2012)

Healinya said:
			
		

> but a few months ago, I bought one on Ebay for only $30 with shipping.. fantastic purchase, I can't believe I never bought sooner.



Healinya, do you happen to remember which light box you bought (on Ebay). There's 350 on there now and I really want to feel the same way about the one I buy as you do.
Thanks,
Mary
Northern BC


----------



## Healinya (Jan 3, 2012)

I looked thru feedback, but couldn't find the exact seller - this is it tho http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-60cm-square- ... 19c76ab3da

I kind of wish I got the 16 or 20"... this one is great, especially if you really like to decorate the scene.. I just find myself wishing I could shave a couple inches from the sides..

The colored backdrops were a nuisance, I couldn't get the crease mark out. But I can easily buy a half yard of fabric and just slip it up the back... Here is a photo with it


----------



## myhnabird (Jan 4, 2012)

This is awesome, Healinya! Thank you! You must've got the 24" one; I think I'll go for a 20" on your recommendation as it might give me a bit more room to "play" than the 16". And your soap looks great. That result is exactly what I'm looking for.
Best regards,
Mary


----------



## Healinya (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, 24". I saw a display for it in a local Ritz camera store, it was around $90. I actually decided to get it right there, but all they had was the display model. I checked ebay when I got home and saw that they were they exact same thing.


----------



## MeadowHillFarmCT (Jan 6, 2012)

I think I am going to make this one.  It seems that it will last longer than a box and easy to put away.  I just know the box will get crushed by one of my dogs or end up in the burn pile... 

http://expressionswithheart.wordpress.c ... ight-tent/


----------

